# Solved: Dolby ac3 audio(code8192) format



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day guys,
When I click on a movie that has been down loaded I cannot hear the sound. I receive this message.
THIS FILE CONTAINS TRACK IN THE DOLBY AC3 AUDIO (CODE 8192) FORMATE. YOU MAY NEED TO INSTALL DIRECTSHOW DECODER FOR THE AUDIO FORMATE IN ORDER TO HEAR THIS FILE.

Please could somebody help me with this please.
I will be very grateful.
Cheers Perry
PS
I was asked to copy this.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Basic , Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, x64 Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2038 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 82014 MB, Free - 8091 MB; D: Total - 953865 MB, Free - 689353 MB; F: Total - 70610 MB, Free - 61399 MB; 
Motherboard: ECS , Livermore, 1.0, 
Antivirus: Avanquest Fix-It, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

You need an AC3 codec to play the audio.

http://ac3filter.net/


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day Oddba11,
Thank you for sending this it is now working.
Cheers Perry


----------

